# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle  BST Dongle Released V3.19.06 - Discussion Here

## mohamed73

Released Date: 12/12/2014  *V3.19.06*
--------------------   *Added:* [Samsung]
> Added SM-G900W8 Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added SM-G900R4 Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added SC-01F Flash/Unlock/(Super)IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added GT-I9060L Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added GT-I9063T Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added GT-I9128 Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added GT-I9128V Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added GT-S5300L Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added GT-S5301B Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added GT-S5301L Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added GT-S5310B Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added GT-S5310E Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added GT-S5310G Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added GT-S5310L Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added GT-S5312L Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added GT-S5830Z Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added GT-S7580 Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added GT-S7580L Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added GT-S7582 Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> Added SM-N9150 Flash/*ScreenLock/*OneKey Recovery
> Added SM-N915F Flash/*ScreenLock/*OneKey Recovery
> Added SM-N915G Flash/*ScreenLock/*OneKey Recovery
> Added SM-N915K Flash/*ScreenLock/*OneKey Recovery
> Added SM-N915P Flash/*ScreenLock/*OneKey Recovery
> Added SM-N915S Flash/*ScreenLock/*OneKey Recovery
> Added SM-N915T Flash/*ScreenLock/*OneKey Recovery
> Added SM-N9008S(4.3) *Remove Samsung Account Lock (Disable Reactivation Lock)
> Added SM-N9008V(4.3) *Remove Samsung Account Lock (Disable Reactivation Lock)
> Added SC-01F *OneKey Recovery  *Fixed:* > Optimized Xiaomi remove screenlock option
> Optimized Samsung sending files error when flashing
> Fxied Samsung SM-N9008V no have 4G network problem
> Fixed Auto-clear option clear all infomation after scan
> Fixed MTK module 5002 error when BST install path had chinese directory   *Facebook:-* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Thanks to all who supported us.  NO THANKS POSTS OR SPAM POSTS PLEASE    *GsmBest Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

